# My New 610 Gallon Planted Scape



## Plantedshrimptank

Oh I so want that! But I would have to be able to sleep on it or something. That would hold so many shrimps!


----------



## Jeffww

Plantedshrimptank said:


> Oh I so want that! But I would have to be able to sleep on it or something. That would hold so many shrimps!



Shrimp tank...The mother of all shrimp tanks. I think my brain just exploded thinking about it. Lol. 

I'd go with some metal halide lighting and like a 50# CO2 tank and go high lighting on that bad boy.


----------



## zachary908

That is one awesome tank, and one heck of a deal! As for the scape, I really don't have much input, because I have no experience with a tank that large, Id say through in tons of plants right off the bat though, otherwise it is just going to look bare. Since it's so large I think some big swords would look great in there. Maybe even some Aponogeton Ulvaceous and Madagascarensis, they both grow quite large and look great. I'd definitely recommend some Jungle Val for the back though. 

I'll definitely be watching this, should be a great read. Keep us posted!

@Jeffww Honestly going high tank with a tank this large would be a PITA in my opinion. I mean, it's a three foot tank Imagine trimming the plants......


----------



## audioaficionado

zachary908 said:


> @Jeffww Honestly going high tank with a tank this large would be a PITA in my opinion. I mean, it's a three foot tank Imagine trimming the plants......


Just stick a weed whacker in there once a week :icon_mrgr


----------



## demonr6

Screw shrimp, lets see lobster!


----------



## dwc13

demonr6 said:


> screw shrimp, lets see lobster!


 
lmao. +1


----------



## Rockhoe14er

wow this one huge tank. Any idea what you are going to use to light it? I would suggest LED's with a sunrise sunset feature.


----------



## johnny313

def go with 4 65k halides! maybe you can get away with 3 of them


----------



## VisionQuest28

Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS said:


> I have decided that even tho it has 4 T5HO lights in the top im still going with low light plants.
> Its a really Tall Tank at 8 ft x 4ft x 3ft


Wow, amazing deal! But im not sure if im reading your above statement right...? Are you saying that you are planning on having low light plants, even though there are 4 T5's on the tank? Meaning you think those lights will provide high lighting???

Because on a tank that size its going to be like trying to grow plants by candle light, especially for any plant that isnt 2-3' tall (99.9% of the plants that you're going to be able to buy in the beginning stages of this scape, WONT be that tall!). Im sorry to say, but i dont think those lights have a chance of growing anything at all.

But,maybe im misreading your above statement, and you are already well aware of that. No matter what... that was still an absolute killer deal!!!


----------



## Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS

VisionQuest28 said:


> Wow, amazing deal! But im not sure if im reading your above statement right...? Are you saying that you are planning on having low light plants, even though there are 4 T5's on the tank? Meaning you think those lights will provide high lighting???
> 
> Because on a tank that size its going to be like trying to grow plants by candle light, especially for any plant that isnt 2-3' tall (99.9% of the plants that you're going to be able to buy in the beginning stages of this scape, WONT be that tall!). Im sorry to say, but i dont think those lights have a chance of growing anything at all.
> 
> But,maybe im misreading your above statement, and you are already well aware of that. No matter what... that was still an absolute killer deal!!!


I plan on add 2 more 216 watt Quad T5HO fixtures to the top...if i can fit them im going to add 4 of the quads so that i can have both high light and low light options depending on how many bulbs i run at a time.P plan in using DIY LED stips to create a shimmer effect tho im not sure if the t5s will drown the effect out

The tank is acrylic so im worried about what hylides would do to it so im trying to avoid using them


----------



## Centromochlus

Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS said:


> Its a really Tall Tank at 8 ft x 4ft x 3ft


Oh my, that's going to be interesting to scape...
Sorry if you already answered this but is it going to be on a stand or just on the floor?


----------



## audioaficionado

LED array with narrow 20°-40° optics to get down to the substrate for more uniform top to bottom PAR levels.

Check out the DIY and Lighting sections for a lot of info on DIY LED systems. The shimmer effect is from the point source of LED light. T5HO & MH will drown some of it out as they are much more diffuse.

My DIY Cree LED fixture w/ Arduino Microcontroller


----------



## VisionQuest28

ok, glad you were aware! haha 

4' is alot of water for light to penetrate, and i suspect even with the amount of fixtures you are talking about adding, the T5's are going to be inadequate. There are others with far more experience with this than me, im sure they will chime in soon enough...

BUT, IMO, i think halides are the only feasible way to go on a 4' tall tank. They have been used 1000's of times on acrylic tanks before, so im sure you're fine there


----------



## vespers_

omg... what a monster. i want to see this (put in gars!!!)


----------



## prp427

Subscribed! Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS

ok obviously i haven't thought this lighting issue through properly can anyone tell me the right setup that im going to need to get the proper par levels at the bottom of this 4ft deep tank or is it even possible?


----------



## audioaficionado

LEDs with narrow angle optics will reach. They have started using them in public aquariums much deeper than 4'. You can search for them. I've gotta go to work right now, but I'll try to link you up tomorrow.


----------



## Rockhoe14er

audioaficionado said:


> leds with narrow angle optics will reach. They have started using them in public aquariums much deeper than 4'. You can search for them. I've gotta go to work right now, but i'll try to link you up tomorrow.


++++1


----------



## Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS

i have decided to do a sand bottom with a rockscape and tons of driftwood that goes to the top of the tank...on the driftwood in the upper portions of the tank i will heavily plant attaching several species of mosses and anubias to the dw i may even employ the use of hidden planters in the rockscapes highest points in that way i may be able to cheat my way into a nicely planted tank without having to go into the poorhouse by spending thousands on lighting...make it look like trees growing in the tank...with natural rock formations and sand at the bottom...thas all i can come up with that will be a simple fix to an expensive and complicated problem


----------



## ReluctantHippy

I'm new to aquariums but big into indoor plant growing and really have concerns about your T5 approach. T5's are great when they are close to the plants but their throw distance is absolutely terrible. 

Keep in mind that light breaks down quickly according to the inverse square law. This law is based on a single point of light and T5's put out their rated lumen dispersed along a very large surface area. If you have a 1600 lumen 18" t5 compared to say a 23w 1600 lumen CFL you would have equal lumen 1" from the bulb but 1' from the T5 the lumen would be divided by 18 and then again by 4 for the inverse square law. The CFL would be divided by about 2 for its width and then by 4 for the inverse square law, making the lumen 1' away directly under the bulb significantly higher for the more compact CFL. 

High intensity discharge lamps like metal halides and high pressure sodium bulbs put out ridiculously high lumen levels from a single compact source which allows them to penetrate (maintain high lumen levels further from the bulb) much much more efficiently than fluorescent bulbs. When you factor in the depth of your tank along with waters density penetration in my opinion is going to be key. 

Again I'm know very little about aquariums so this might not, for some reason I know nothing about, effect you, but I have dealt with growing small and large terrestrial plants indoors using CFL, T5's, and HIDs and penetration is always key. Keep in mind w/lumen as well. 400w (multiple bulbs) of T5 ~22,000 lumen whereas 400w (compact single source) MH ~ 36,000 lumen. 



I'm subscribed - looks like you're going to have way too much fun with this thing and I'm as jealous as the devil.


----------



## stupidface

Wow, thats a monster, I thought 100 gallon was huge


----------



## [email protected]

OMG!!! Can you say tank envy?? I say add a couple more lights, cut a big hole in your wall and use it as a window in your house, and throw your yard in there! This tank is absolutely amazing. Definitely makes my 55 look like a nano. Cannot wait, definitely subscribed.

Hippy, you so crazy!


----------



## raven_wilde

Anubias, ferns and mosses on driftwood would've been my first thought too...

like this....


----------



## raven_wilde

More details of Amano's home tank in this vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqLz1xks-Y&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Steve001

Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS said:


> ok obviously i haven't thought this lighting issue through properly can anyone tell me the right setup that im going to need to get the proper par levels at the bottom of this 4ft deep tank or is it even possible?


Along with LEDs you also have fluorescent induction lighting http://www.inda-gro.com/. This type of lighting runs at a very cool temp.

Also plasma lighting http://glassbox-design.com/2009/eco-friendly-plasma-lighting-technology-reaches-aquariums/

http://reefbuilders.com/2009/06/16/aqua-illumination-plasma-lighting-closer-reality/


----------



## Bahugo

Subscribed! How do you even work on something that big? I would buy a good snorkel and mask! haha, in all seriousness though if you do plan on planting it you may want to make sure whatever fish you put in there aren't going to bite at you because you're gonna have to go diving lol.


----------



## ukamikazu

Subscribed! I've been thinking about something like this for years. I shall, for the moment, live vicariously through you :wink:.

The hidden pot idea is brilliant, but use a really, big fluffy substrate for them. I found out the hard way that the typical small grained substrates in use can go anaerobic after a long awhile and your only warning being the smell of hydrogen sulfide and other delicious aromatics suddenly pervading your home.

For lighting, you have lots of people advising you well or who will be advising you but consider this: Why not put it in a sunny spot? Say, as a centerpiece in a room with a southern exposure? A tank that big you should consider more of an indoor pond and letting the sun help you light it may work out rather well. Seeing as how this is going to be an "investment" grade aquarium, you may as well get a chiller and contract someone to build an alcove and plumbing for it and figure out how to automate everything.

One special request though, could we please get a picture of you, your pets, your children or spouse or even all of you sitting or laying down inside the tank for reference, please? It's actually a tradition for large aquariums :smile:.


----------



## sajata

Are you scuba rated? I have a 60cm cube half the depth of your tank. I wear a 34/35" sleeve shirt so i have long arms. I need a small ladder to work on my tank. I can not even imagine scaping a 120cm deep tank. My best wishes. Maybe you could do a diy uav that could maintain the tank. Get a dod research grant!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jcgd

I personally think the metal halide or LED are your only viable options if you want anything to survive at the bottom. Personally I would choose LED if you can afford the upfront cost because it is much cheaper over a few years. Also, MH puts off light in every direction while LEDs are aroun 125 degrees when bare. Slap some 40 degree optics on there and you are golden. You should message O2surplus. He is using some high power LEDs and could help you decide what would be best for you. XMLs run at a couple amps would seem best.

Another point people fail to see is how cool LEDs actually run. Yes, they put out a lot of heat, but when you consider they put out many many times more lumens than any other light source, while only being less than a centimeter wide source, they are actually very cool. All of the heat just happens to be radiating from a source a few millimeters across. Your power saving over MH, along with bulb replacements will pay you back, likely, in under a year.


----------



## MikeP_123

Wow!!!:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:

I was wonder, how do you safely get into a tank like that? do you just sit on the rim then fall in backward like a scuba diver? :icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek: 
:icon_eek:
Another thing to realize that I haven't seen mentioned is that your probably not going to be choosing between the low and high light plants, I feel it will be more like low light plants on the bottom and high light plants on the top. 
:icon_eek:
For hardscape you should just grow some swamp trees in it :icon_eek: and if you're not putting it in a wall then you should think about what kind of trees or other terrestrial plants you want around/behind it. That could make one heck of an effect.

Good luck!!!! :icon_eek:

PS: :icon_eek:


----------



## hydrophyte

I think it would be cool to get some really good-sized an unusual fish that woudl scale well with the tank and that are not used so often with plants. 

Many of the larger cichlids and catfish are too rowdy to keep very well with plants, but I have seen pictures of nice planted setups with polypterus and piranhas. Gars could be really cool too.

If I had a huge tank like that I would plant swordplants in a nutrient-rich substrate and let them grow and grow and grow and grow.


----------



## vespers_

raven_wilde said:


> Anubias, ferns and mosses on driftwood would've been my first thought too...
> 
> like this....


this is what i would do as well. low light, no co2, no substrate plants. plus it looks fantastic. you can just do sooo much with a tank that size. i'd add gars because they are amazing, but i could see a huge colony of angels too.

my second thought would be a brackish mangrove tank that mimics the roots coming down with archers, scats, monos and gobies on the bottom. 


there's just so many options!


----------



## plantbrain

I think you got ripped off, should have kept the TV

4ft deep is not a big deal with respect to lighting. It is HUGE deal with respect of aquascaping and maintenance. Are your arms 3-4ft long? Nope.

So..........how to trim things???

Snorkel? Scuba?
Hang bat style from the rim?
Stomp on the plants inside the tank?











This is a PITA to maintain.

The white sand made a big difference and reduced labor.

Same with ADA's example above.

T5's and LED's are fine.
I have only 8x54 W lights over a 8f ttank that's 28" deep and then the lights are another 18" above the water's surface.

Not quite four feet, but a pair of Tek 8x 54 hoods would do it, should be plenty for the tank and design plan.

CO2: best go needle wheel and lots of flow.

Hire a plumber to add a drain and fill line and add an Oh crap overflow and and a float valve for evaporation.

You should simply be able to turn a valve to drain the tank fast, then turn another to have pre treated water refill it slower. This will be a requirement, not a desire..........it will save you oodles of time and headache later, this I can assure you. Since you do not possess 4ft long arms, large water changes are a requirement for working on the tank and pruning things inside it.

This will get you started.


----------



## hydrophyte

You could also consider a paludairum or riparium setup. Look at this incedible setup...



the_deeb said:


>


A really cool thing about using archerfish is that they have their own way of interacting with the abovewater area.

That tank had freshwater in it but you could also do a brackish setup and there are such cool fish that you could use for a big brackish setup. It may seem like you would be cutting way back on the space for fish, but so long as they are compatible you could actually add a bit more fish/gallon because the water surface area to volume ratio would be greater in that tank with a lower water level.

The easiest way to do a brackish tank with mangroves would be as a riparium. For such a deep tank like yours a ripairum setup could simplify servicing because you wonly have to reach down as far as the waterline to tend the plants. This is a much more modest setup that I have going with mangroves growing out the top...










There are some especially fantastic mangrove plants that you could keep with brackish water too...


black mangrove
white mangrove
red mangrove
leather fern
_Pandanus tectorius_ hala screwpine (wow)
_Cryptocoryne ciliata_
_Montrichardia arborescens_ (double-wow)

WIth brackish water and mangroves you would also want to install a misting system, not because the mangrove plants need high humidity--they don't--but to rinse the salt away from leaves and to keep the acrylic clean of waterspots. Otherwise a riparium setup with mangroves would be really sample. You could just get some awesome manzanita for the hardscape along with some nice aragonite sand and awesome fish and the mangroves. 

Of course a paludarium or riparium could be less apealing if you intended to use the tank as an island with both sides open. For a riparium however you could just cover up the underwater area behind with a nice finished wood panel to hide the planters and you'd still have the open view through the top two-thirds.


----------



## Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS

thank you all for your interest and advice. Currently I am putting together plant orders and shrimp orders to be delivered to my lfs stores tomorrow...gotta do the rounds lol.When i get home i will post all the pics requested and show you all what i have done to the scape so far. Currently my plans are to leave a spacein the tank on the right and left where i can physically climb into the tank for scaping planting and maintenence..with regard tot he tank being a pita to maintain...trim plants etc....if i wasnt willing to go to the trouble i wouldnt have gotten this large of a tank..that said hard work knowledge and determination makes planted tanks look awesome.I have 5 other planted tanks including a 110 gallon that i work at everyday to maintain as well as several outside grow out tanks.I live eat breathe and sleep aquariums...it what i do.I knew full well what i was getting into aside from the oversight on lighting...ignorance on the lighting more like it bc i have never had a tank this deep b4 so wasnt aware the t5s wouldnt work until someone brought it to my attention.Revised plans include hidden planters no more than 23 inches down from the top and massive driftwood piled in there vertically to give more planting room in the areas with acceptable par levels with a free swimming area at the bottom...a tree like effect..i considered this tank for a huge riparian setup however having the water drained like that is an aweful waste of this tank IMO...currently the fish planned include peruvian altum angels..thas all ive figures out so far i promise to post some update pics etc when i gt back from my rounds tomorrow but for now im busy bunching plants for sale and catching rcs


----------



## Bahugo

To answer your original question, you could have a fully healthy planted tank by using pendant/MH lighting pretty easily. It is what most reef keepers use for tanks over 30" of depth.


----------



## kuni

You could make it low maintenence if you wanted to. Keep your existing lighting, use salvinia/frogbit as floating plants, and have big awesome driftwood pieces with white sand on the bottom. Make it a super nice blackwater biotope with angels and discus, or just have a school of 1,000 neons


----------



## Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS

Bahugo said:


> To answer your original question, you could have a fully healthy planted tank by using pendant/MH lighting pretty easily. It is what most reef keepers use for tanks over 30" of depth.




how many pendants at what wattage?

4ft of water is a lot of water for light to get through


----------



## Craigthor

As far as your going for Peruvian Altums they aren't true Altums they are Scalare sp Nannay, they grow to a max height of around 8-9" from what I've read. The first batch of Altums should be arriving in the next few weeks from Columbia from the Cano Bocon tributaries which will be the Iniridia Altums. Starting in late August or early September the Atabapo Altums should start to come available as OTF in Venezuela is currently in there 1 month fisheries ban so no collections till August 1st.

Craig


----------



## MikeP_123

I need pics!!!:bounce: I can't wait any longer!


----------



## lamiskool

haha me to, would love to see this thing filled out


----------



## kuni

Altums would be *perfect* for a blackwater biotope like I described above.


----------



## tbarabash

First thread I will ever subscribe to haha.

Oh man I hope your floor can take the extra 6100lbs of weight  That's a lot for even a concrete slab hahaha it's like two hummers stacked on top of each other!


----------



## lexbomb

tbarabash said:


> First thread I will ever subscribe to haha.
> 
> Oh man I hope your floor can take the extra 6100lbs of weight  That's a lot for even a concrete slab hahaha it's like two hummers stacked on top of each other!


Hahaha I just pictured two hummers in my living room


----------



## MikeP_123

Now the question is, which would you rather have in your living room?


----------



## joetaff

I hope you enjoy scuba hehe


----------



## MikeP_123

To help fund your tank you can give snorkeling lessons!:hihi:


----------



## PC1

Thats going to be very cool. A ton of work but very cool.


----------



## bacarlile

A hummer H2 weighs 6614 lbs (curb weight empty) lol.


----------



## Ivan1892

Sub'd!
Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## aquascapechicago

do wild altum angels and discus they can get some size to them and then do a lot of cardinal tetras. and getting in and out is easy i used to do it at the shedd aquarium in the tanks that were planted. just do dwaft baby tears and you can get away with getting in and out of the tank with a snorkel and a mask on. it is really fun to put yourself into the tank and to just relax and swim with the fish


----------



## Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS

Okay a Quick update on whats been going on.
I decided that i didnt want to dirt the tank.
I usually have dirt in all my tanks im a firm believer in it.
Big mistake.
Ill tell you why.
Dirt will throw out nutrients in the water.
Even tho im not planting the bottom of the tank.
The plants on top that feed from the water column will still need these nutrients the dirt will throw into the water.
I have already added sand tot he tank so i will move the sand all to one side dirt that side and move the sand over the dirt and dirt the other side.
Thas the only logical thing i could do.
I did a seal test on the tank and filled it up to check its integrity and it held for 3 days...so i drained it and added the sand.
At this point im picking the driftwood for the tank here is a picture of the driftwood i have to select from:










That is the current pile of Driftwood i have and i also have this one nice rootball:










if im to use this root ball in the tank im going to need to cut it up a little and piece it into the tank.

Now i know i need to do pics but i did one better and have mad vids of all that im doing. I feel i owe it to you guys to post them because i have been so busy lately and havent gotten to updating properly.
So here are the vids:

This is the tank when i first moved it in :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZNcFxwiM4A

this is the video of the tanks built in sump:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JPdV2d1Yw

This is the video of a little rugrat playing in the tank:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaB050CZSD8

This is the video of the tank after stage 1 cleaning:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEhBldTZZiY

This is a video of the Top of the Tank:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q8XHg2mPoc

This is the video of the actual seal test:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA6VbyN6Fh4

i will be posting a lot more on the tank soon but currently im having trouble locating some really nice rocks for it....i got a few but no where good enough...im still on tha hunt!


----------



## Ivan1892

That is one awesome looking piece of driftwood!!!! 
You need that inside somehow!

Crystal Clear Acrylic looks sweet! 

Please know that everyone viewing this thread/journal is hating you due to jealousy!


GL. Keep us updated!


----------



## WonderKeeper

Cool looking tank. A Natural Right Triangle Design will give fish room to swim . It also show clear 180* view of this tank. Sand, different size of river rocks, a root ball driftwood turn upside down again the black background of built in sump, add on some different kind of nana plants, moss and ferns (less is more). Show the wood ,don't over planted with plants or add other woods, or add to many rocks. A school of angel fish ,roseline shark.....( more idea about fish look for my 540 gal on youtube). Lose the shrimp. They will get in to your built in sump or they will become lunch for angelfish. play around with the design and find the right look that you like. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Bahugo

I may have missed this somewhere, but are you leaving it on the blocks or building a stand for it?


----------



## Dr. Timothy May PhD DRS

the blocks will stay , I am building a wood frame and cabinet around it


----------



## [email protected]

That wood is AWESOME, cannot wait to see this thing planted. Thanks for all the great updates as well.


----------



## Ivan1892

I would keep a red tail catfish in there and watch it grow  One of the best looking freshwater fish out there!


----------



## duff

Amazing tank and that driftwood stump is worth its weight in gold for beauty! I vote for a big school of Rose Line Sharks! Thanks for the video - looks like you just have to teach your daughter to snorkel now!


----------



## ua hua

Wow that is a HUGE tank. I'm very jealous of you so you need to post some videos when you have to do maintence on it so I won't be jealous anymore. By the way can you show some shots of the other tanks you have setup.


----------



## jkan0228

I'm truly amazed on how you cleaned that tank! Its looks completely new! Nice one man. Can't wait to see this monster planted!


----------



## demonr6

I know this little person (I am being politically correct here) who cleans tanks, he has his own submersible as well. I will get his information and send it to you.


----------



## ua hua

Any updates on this massive project?


----------



## driftwoods

Yea any updates this is amazing.


----------



## TankZen

When are you getting that thing filled up???!!! WOW can't wait to see what it looks like planted. That is a huge tank project. It will be amazing!!!


----------



## doncityz

Moral of the day: Do not post a thread about a super great tank project, unless it has been filled.

You have all of us anxious and impatient with the progress. LOL


----------



## moonshinetheslacker

Just a question, I'm not sure you have made a definite decision on lighting yet, but... a couple of solatubes might work really well. 
http://http://www.amazon.com/ODL-EZ10SCANH-Tubular-Skylight-Flashing/dp/B000ETQ11O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1311700154&sr=8-2
I'm not certain how much light you would be gathering from them, but I do know that sunlight is pretty powerful stuff. If you're worried about algae problems from too much light, they make dimmers that go over these. They basically look like a closable heater floor vent. One of these days (next house) I want an enormous tank, like the one you have, or maybe bigger, and I think these would be a perfect option. Then just install one T5 light for moonlighting.

Just a thought.


----------



## NeocaridinaCollector

Can't wait to see this planted.


----------



## radioman

Any more pics or progress?


----------



## Nubster

plantbrain said:


>


This is one of the most awesome tanks I have seen. Is it yours plantbrain? Please tell me you have a thread on it if it is yours.


----------



## plantbrain

Nubster said:


> This is one of the most awesome tanks I have seen. Is it yours plantbrain? Please tell me you have a thread on it if it is yours.


Let's stick to Dr Tim's tanks here, there's a journal with that monster elsewhere, no I just designed it for a client, I'd never have some headache like that:icon_redf


----------



## mscichlid

Awesome and massive tank. A bevy of angels woul look really nice. Good luck scaping. I'll have to subscribe to this thread, for sure.


----------



## Burks

tbarabash said:


> Oh man I hope your floor can take the extra 6100lbs of weight  That's a lot for even a concrete slab hahaha it's like two hummers stacked on top of each other!


More like 3/4 of a Hummer H2 (8600lbs), H3 is like 4200, H1 is like 7200 (lot less "crap" to make it heavy). Those H2's were big for a reason (tax deductions) and all the added safety junk.


Either way........looking forward to watching the progress of this monster. Always fun to watch someone else do what I'd never attempt myself! I live through you.


----------



## cblwry

I showed this to my husband and his statement was, "He traded his TV for an aquarium...right before football season?? You fish people are just weird." He just does not understand. :icon_roll I myself love it and am totally jealous!! I think something like Amano's tank would be awesome. It's going to be a real show piece and I am anxious to see it some together. Subscribed!!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Dr. Timothy: We need updates!


----------



## kamikazi

radioman said:


> Any more pics or progress?





somewhatshocked said:


> Dr. Timothy: We need updates!


maybe he got stuck inside the massive thing trying to aquascape :eek5:


----------



## VadimShevchuk

If only the tank was 4' Wide and 3' Tall!! Anyway looking forward to this massive tank!


----------



## Da Plant Man

And people say my 15g is big... 

Subscribed! 


---
- Sent from my brothers iPad using Tapatalk (sshh, he doesn't know I'm on it)


----------



## shrimpNewbie

audioaficionado said:


> LEDs with narrow angle optics will reach. They have started using them in public aquariums much deeper than 4'. You can search for them. I've gotta go to work right now, but I'll try to link you up tomorrow.


another +1 however this tank would be freaking amazing as a cichlid tank... straight hardscape with loads of different sa or african cichlid families, but I favor plants of hardscapes, cant wait to see this in action


----------



## KShoes

I found him on youtube scaping.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4va1HB7FICA

j/k... maybe.


----------



## guitardude9187

this tank is perfect for saltwater or cichlids. lets see some update!


----------



## nap83

sub'd.


----------



## driftwoods

Updates! Please


----------



## mach_six

The driftwood you're using is the size of the tree that fell during that recent storm we had!


----------



## 150EH

KShoes said:


> I found him on youtube scaping.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4va1HB7FICA
> 
> j/k... maybe.


That's not even close to the same tank, I haven't seen him since he filled the tank on the youtube video on July 10th, and with only 25 posts we may never see the tank again but I'm hoping we will. I know the cost of substrate, plants and then reaching the bottom would all be obstacles for me.


----------



## Mr. Catfish

I know he had become ill and had to have surgery. And I believe he sold the tank. At one time he had it for sale for $600 but believe he had sold it for more than that.


----------

